# is wheat protein good or bad? what is it?



## dontsurfonmytur (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok theres this new place that opened up called the veggie grill. And their beef is wheat protein beef or something like that. Now i know some men dont eat soy protein, is wheat protein beneficial at all? is it a good source of protein???


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 13, 2006)

Are they saying there beef is grass fed beef?


----------



## Plateau_Max (Nov 13, 2006)

Is this a vegetarian beef substitute?  A lot of substitutes are made to be complete proteins so if that's the case then go for it.  Just make sure you know how wheat effects you though, you'd be surprised how many people get negative effects from too much wheat or wheat based foods in their diet and don't even realize it.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Nov 13, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Are they saying there beef is grass fed beef?



no its like a wheat beef, no meat at all its a vegetarian restaurant. the cheeses they use are weird too lol. ARe places like this healthy or what?


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Nov 13, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> Is this a vegetarian beef substitute?  A lot of substitutes are made to be complete proteins so if that's the case then go for it.  Just make sure you know how wheat effects you though, you'd be surprised how many people get negative effects from too much wheat or wheat based foods in their diet and don't even realize it.



what kind of negative effects??? ???


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Nov 13, 2006)

bumpy


----------



## Plateau_Max (Nov 15, 2006)

IgG based allergies are ones that you don't notice as much, or not in a way that you would think you are allergic.  In the case of wheat, 1 out of every 100 people are sensitive to it because it contains gluten and that's what people are actually reacting to.

Don't worry about it I was just throwing that out there.


----------



## Gordo (Nov 15, 2006)

Found it:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheat_gluten_(food)

http://www.innerself.com/recipes/entrees/seitan.htm


----------



## Gordo (Nov 15, 2006)

edit button is gone....the first link was incorrect:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheat_gluten_(food)


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Nov 15, 2006)

so i can assume that most wheat meat is lean? (mostly protein)?


----------



## Gordo (Nov 15, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> so i can assume that most wheat meat is lean? (mostly protein)?



yes, as long as you're not sensitive to gluten, it's not a big deal for a night out.
http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts-C00001-01c220o.html


Postprandial metabolic utilization of wheat protein in humans


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Nov 16, 2006)

Gordo said:


> yes, as long as you're not sensitive to gluten, it's not a big deal for a night out.
> http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts-C00001-01c220o.html
> 
> 
> Postprandial metabolic utilization of wheat protein in humans



awesome, thanks a lot gordo


----------

